# Pontins Holiday Camp. Hemsby, April 13. Pic Heavy.



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Fred Pontin opened the first holiday camp in 1946 on the site of a former US World War II army base at Brean Sands in Somerset, gradually expanding his empire to 30 sites at one point.
In 1978 the company was sold to Coral in a UK£56 million deal. In 1980, Coral (including Pontins) was taken over by Bass Brewing who later disposed of the Pontinental side of the business. In 1987, Pontins was sold to a management buyout team led by Trevor Hemmings, whose construction firm had originally built the holiday centre at Southport. It was sold yet again in 1989, this time to Scottish & Newcastle. Over the next ten years the company closed or sold a number of sites. In a three-year programme in the mid-1990s, the remaining camps were modernised. In 2000 the company, which now owned only eight camps, was sold back to Hemmings. In 2008, the company was sold to Ocean Parcs for £46million. Wall Park holiday centre was not included in the sale, and, in January 2009, Pontin's announced the closure of its Hemsby holiday centre Pontin's Blackpool in Squires Gate closed in October 2009 leaving five parks still trading under the Pontin's brand.
Pontins headquarters were relocated to the Southport Holiday Park, which is located on the coast at Ainsdale-on-Sea, close to the village of Ainsdale. From the original Hemmings buy-out until then the headquarters were located at Sagar House in the village of Eccleston, Lancashire, but the Southport Holiday Centre had always had provision for the establishment of emergency offices as part of Pontins' disaster recovery planning.
In September 2009, Pontins announced plans for a five-year multi-million investment plan for the remaining five parks. Refurbishment work completed in 2010 included a new half board restaurant and real ice skating rink at the Prestatyn Sands Holiday Park, along with a new roller skating rink at the Brean Sands Holiday Park.
In November 2010, Pontins announced they had gone into administration. No jobs were lost and customers were still able to go on holiday. A spokesman from the chairman of Pontins said that the company would continue to trade during this time and that it would be getting help to move the company out of administration It was never to be. Be meaning to do this one for some time, Most externals as most of the camp is locked down tighter than a Nuns Chuff.. the pics...







Empty Stallagluft style Chalets, no bigger than a rabbit hutch!





















http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q644/hairybum9090/DSCF3425_zps28b2a93f.jpg[/IM

[ATTACH=full]143790[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]143791[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]143792[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]143793[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]143794[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]143795[/ATTACH]

swimming pool. I could see in, but locked down tight

[ATTACH=full]143796[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]143797[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]143798[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]143799[/ATTACH]

Thanks for looking.:);)


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have seen these places on Watchdog, they don't look any better when they are up and running! 
Looks a good mooch, thanks!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 1, 2013)

Why did I think this one had gone? Good to see it hasn't.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> I have seen these places on Watchdog, they don't look any better when they are up and running!
> Looks a good mooch, thanks!



They never look very good


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Why did I think this one had gone? Good to see it hasn't.



I honestly don't know, there was a so called development planned for it, but it never came to fruition for some reason. It's now up for sale again.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2013)

great report


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> great report



Thanks Flyboys. We aim to please.


----------



## barogerl (Apr 1, 2013)

Whilst Hemsby is shut , Pakefield is still open. Understand the Pontins business is now owned by Britannia Hotels Ltd.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2013)

barogerl said:


> Whilst Hemsby is shut , Pakefield is still open. Understand the Pontins business is now owned by Britannia Hotels Ltd.



Ok thanks for that, you learn something new every day.


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 1, 2013)

nice report


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Judderman62 said:


> nice report



Thanks for that Judderman.


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 2, 2013)

nice stuff Keith


----------



## John_D (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice set of pics, stayed there with my son's youth football team, about 16 years ago, when they were playing a tournament at Gt Yarmouth.
Sure the 'chalet' we were in is in the first pic, ground floor, second one in from the left, door hidden behind the tree.:shocked:


----------



## NatTC (Apr 2, 2013)

I stayed here the summer before it closed and although we had a good weekend it was in dire need of a referb and our chalet in pirouette park was pretty disgusting!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks I think.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 2, 2013)

NatTC said:


> I stayed here the summer before it closed and although we had a good weekend it was in dire need of a referb and our chalet in pirouette park was pretty disgusting!!



They never did get the refurb.!


----------



## NatTC (Apr 2, 2013)

Nope! Just closure and it didnt look much different to your pics lol!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 2, 2013)

NatTC said:


> Nope! Just closure and it didnt look much different to your pics lol!



That really doesn't surprise me Nat!!


----------



## rapidman (Apr 3, 2013)

Good report!! This wasnt that bad place i went her many times with my children and always loved it very sad the place closed down :-(


----------



## rapidman (Apr 3, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> They never did get the refurb.!



i was ther 2-3 times the year it closed and was at the last halloween party :icon_evil


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 4, 2013)

rapidman said:


> Good report!! This wasnt that bad place i went her many times with my children and always loved it very sad the place closed down :-(



Thanks Rapidman. The place did have a sort of german prisoner of war camp feel to it!


----------



## sparky. (Apr 4, 2013)

Great report


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice to see it hasn't been trashed - and somewhat surprising.....


----------



## jack-the-snipper (Apr 4, 2013)

If I were to head up this way would you like to meet up ? 
And explore the place together ?


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 4, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> If I were to head up this way would you like to meet up ?
> And explore the place together ?[/QUOTE
> Pm is the way to go.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Nice to see it hasn't been trashed - and somewhat surprising.....



I would have liked to have seen inside, but most of the places were extremely locked down.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 4, 2013)

sparky. said:


> Great report



Thanks Sparky.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 4, 2013)

jack-the-snipper said:


> If I were to head up this way would you like to meet up ?
> And explore the place together ?



PM sent Jack.


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow cracking report mate, this place definantly has a spooky/ eery edge to it, love it!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 5, 2013)

thats a good report, shame its not accessible.
thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 6, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> thats a good report, shame its not accessible.
> thanks for sharing



I know Wombat, I would have loved to have had a look inside some of the area's like the swimming pool and the main reception area.


----------



## muppet (Apr 6, 2013)

thanks for the post I hope its still there in august


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 6, 2013)

muppet said:


> thanks for the post I hope its still there in august



I don't think it's going too far Muppet.


----------



## MrDan (Apr 6, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Why did I think this one had gone? Good to see it hasn't.





#Dan# said:


> But... I went back last week... Someone else has been since I last visited and E.V.E.R.Y.T.H.I.N.G is ruined </3 The whole site has been vandalized terribly and every door on the site is chained, bolted and locked up. I looked through the window and the ceiling has been ripped apart and not only that... Windows have been smashed and a really nice change kiosk has been wrecked (presumably whoever went got bored and started smashing everything) Even some boxing gloves I had left out to photograph from the previous time had been ripped apart! This site is no longer worth the time of day to go and photograph anymore



Still looks a worthwhile visit just to see the outside parts, I wouldn't travel a great distance though unless it hadn't been trashed yet. 
Some nice shots, I can imagine the children playing there in its former glory.


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 6, 2013)

Was here a couple of weeks ago and could not get in either !! Maybe a revisit is in order mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 6, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Was here a couple of weeks ago and could not get in either !! Maybe a revisit is in order mate[/quote
> 
> That would be good.


----------

